# NET Tobacco flavor research site



## Viper_SA (6/4/15)

Looks like a cool site to get reviews of tobaccos to use in NETs

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Wow, great find @Viper_SA
Pipe smokers dream review site


----------

